# WinRar-no arhives found in selected files and folders



## Dacads (Aug 10, 2008)

well when I open up WinRar and try and extract something it comes up with this little box saying no arhives found in selected files and folders
Here is a picture 









Could this be related to files in temp folder which is in local settings folder?
Because I deleted all the files inside the temp folder.
And don't get confused with temporary internet files.
I mean C:\Documents and Settings\[user]\Local Settings/Temp

Anyway help would be appreciated on this problem:grin:

-Dacads


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

How are you trying to extract it? I've used WinRAR before, and once you have the compressed folder shown (like you have pictured) just drag and drop the contents into another folder.


----------



## Dacads (Aug 10, 2008)

it ain't a compressed folder, when I download a .RAR I can open it up and extract without any problems but I tried going into lots of different folders and tried extracting but it comes up with that no archives found in selected files and folders error.
So it seems the problem is with exisiting files that I haven't downloaded recently.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

What do you mean 'lots of different folders'?

For the record, a .rar file is compressed. .

Also, if you are going into just regular folders, why are you using WinRAR? Windows Explorer can do that. .

Maybe I am missing something. . Sorry if I am.


----------



## Dacads (Aug 10, 2008)

nono I'm not using WinRar to browse folders..

I'm just saying I tried extracting different files and for all of 'em it doesn't work it just comes up with that error i've mentioned in the 1st post.

I just need help on how to fix the problem!.
Even when I use Flasget(download manager) to down .rar files and it automatically fails for some reason :S

So it seems there is something wrong with WinRar but i'm not sure what


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Dacads said:


> it ain't a compressed folder, when I download a .RAR I can open it up and extract without any problems but I tried going into lots of different folders and tried extracting but it comes up with that no archives found in selected files and folders error.
> So it seems the problem is with exisiting files that I haven't downloaded recently.


There you said you can download .rar files and extract them without any problems.

Now you can't?

I'm really sorry, but I am confused.

Also, I noticed in your picture you are in the shared folder. . . If I remember correctly, the Shared folder is _not_ compressed. Meaning, you shouldn't be using WinRAR to get to those files.


----------



## Dacads (Aug 10, 2008)

aha I understand why you are confused now, sorry about that.

The problem is when I download .RAR's on my download manager it doesn't work for some reason :S
It comes up with that error mentioned in 1st post.
I even tried another download manager and it comes up with same error.
But when I use Internet buil-in downloader it works fine :S

I'm still sure WinRar is problem though


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Dacads,

Just a thought. Could it be that the files are simply MP3 as indicated in the WinRar pic you posted. Since MP3 is a compressed audio file, it would be pointless for anyone to try to compress them more before downloading them to your computer. If you would drag the Name column over far enough to see the file extension, it might show .mp3. The Type column says it's an MP3 Format Sound File. 

When you find one that will uncompress, what is in the Type column?

Best regrads,
Mack1


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Okay, lets say you download a .rar using a download manager to the desktop. Then you double-click on it, does it open at all?


----------

